

Facebook = Fail - ucentric

uCentric.org WIN!<p>We know that many HN readers are Fb Fanboys, but we have just finished successfully testing our new secureNet social communication and sharing framework which starkly exposes Facebook's Auschwitz-like approach to personal privacy and makes Google redundant for (intelligent) personal users.<p>Results: 
\100% secure 
\100% user pwned and controlled
\100% IP secure with FULLY ENFORCEABLE copyright (in most civilized countries) over content
\100% you-centric
\0% middlemen
\0% robots, spiders, crawlers and unwanted "guests"
\0% monitoring 
\0% tracking 
\0% filtering 
\0% probing 
\0% assF77ing - EVER!<p>Codename: Communicado
Release:  
Private Alpha - really soon!
Public alpha - in about 2 weeks to sort gi
Beta - Before end 2010
Launch - &#62;Beta &#38;&#38; &#60;Jan 21, 2011<p>PS: Diaspora, MyCube, Appleseed, etc, etc, etc
= meddling-middlemen = FAIL = you just don't get it.<p>PS: no more alpha testers needed thanks.
======
code177
On the plus side, Facebook actually loads.

